
The upper Han - devy
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21710264-worlds-rising-superpower-has-particular-vision-ethnicity-and-nationhood-has
======
25andme
I speak Chinese quite well. But often when I (jokingly) mentioned that one day
I will become a Chinese, they take this seriously and declare, that, of
course, I can never be a real Chinese. The whole idea of "becoming Chinese" is
foreign to them, and these are often Chinese that have the US passport.

